# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 07-07-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 01-07-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "A duhet te lyhen femrat shqipetare,pse vritet bukuria." (postuar 07-07-2003 nga kristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20557

Titulli: "Saranda" (postuar 07-07-2003 nga Shaboni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20555

Titulli: "Heshtja ===&gt;Pasiguri apo Frike ..." (postuar 07-07-2003 nga Shkelqesia_E_Tij)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20554

Titulli: "Lotet ne Dashuri ...." (postuar 07-07-2003 nga Shkelqesia_E_Tij)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20552

Titulli: "Kolazh forumistash." (postuar 07-07-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20551

Titulli: "Tregim nga Teodor Keko - pa emer" (postuar 07-07-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20550

Titulli: "a mund ta duash nje vajze perjetesisht" (postuar 07-07-2003 nga ac/dc)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20548

Titulli: "urgjente! ju lute me ndihmoni" (postuar 07-07-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20545

Titulli: "Pse nevojiten armiqtë në jetë..." (postuar 07-07-2003 nga mitrovicalia_81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20544

Titulli: "Vajza Me Maske Dhe Vajza Me Shami" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20532

Titulli: "Studime pasuniversitare ne matematike (USA)" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Tanush Shaska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20530

Titulli: "ja ku erdha edhe une ola" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga `lolita ola`)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20529

Titulli: "britney dhe jeniffer lopez" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20528

Titulli: "Butrinti i Mulës, mision i kryer" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20526

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Angeluk:-)" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Angeluk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20520

Titulli: "Femra ne shoqerine shqiptare!" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20519

Titulli: "Lajmerime tenrdyshme per studente/profesionaliste te rinj" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20517

Titulli: "Ali G ne lidhje me Shqiperine" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20514

Titulli: "ec e bejm i dor muhabet patriota" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga komshia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20513

Titulli: "Studentet Per Mjeksi Ne Angli" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20511

Titulli: "jane te preferushem mulatet?" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga brazili)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20510

Titulli: "US air forces.............." (postuar 06-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20543

Titulli: "Nje London-jare qe te kombinoj." (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Sykaltri-GB-US)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20506

Titulli: "A Eshte Bibla E Ndryshuar" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20502

Titulli: "policia bashibozuke shqiptare" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20500

Titulli: "Ditar Filozofik" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20496

Titulli: "pse femrat jane nga venusi dhe meshkujt jane nga marsi?" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20495

Titulli: "Prape Mashtrim Vlores" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20494

Titulli: "Djema! Si e pelqeni lekuren tek femra?" (postuar 06-07-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20492

Titulli: "E gjeni mor trima ????? Apo t,ju ndihmoj pak ?!" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20488

Titulli: "Kush ti gjej ka nje VOTE nga une !?!" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20487

Titulli: "Per ata qe rrine ne tirane" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga skulls-design)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20485

Titulli: "GP Francë" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20484

Titulli: "nje poezi" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga rina_yll_polar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20482

Titulli: "Ai/Ajo te ka premtuar nje PERGJITHMONE dhe tani..." (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20480

Titulli: "artiste te famshme nga e gjithe bota photos......." (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20479

Titulli: "greqia.vendi ku po perbuzet populli shqipetare" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20478

Titulli: "Beta Test Releases." (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20474

Titulli: "Zgjidhja Eshte Bashkimi I Shqiperise Me Kosoven" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Liridona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20473

Titulli: "tragjedia e nje kombi" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20468

Titulli: "A do te ishit te gatshmen te luftonit greket ne rast agresioni ndaj shqiperise?" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20467

Titulli: "A jeni krenare qe jeni SHqipetare?" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20466

Titulli: "Omer Kaleshi" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20464

Titulli: "Si te zvogelojme fotografit" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20461

Titulli: "NJe shqiptar goditi me sepate nje shites grek" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20457

Titulli: "C'mendoni per mardheniet SHqiperi -Greqi" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20455

Titulli: "Pak HUMOR" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Giovanni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20454

Titulli: "Pyetje pergjigje per ju antar!" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20453

Titulli: "pershendetje!" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga elsad.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20452

Titulli: "Vlerat e popullit shqipetar" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga addam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20451

Titulli: "Rrëfimi: Ëndrra ime ishte të bëhesha prostitutë" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20450

Titulli: "SKANDAL! Babai vret vajzen 16 vjecare." (postuar 05-07-2003 nga Kingu_Tirones)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20448

Titulli: "ishulli" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga barbon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20446

Titulli: "gjera qe ndodhin" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga barbon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20445

Titulli: "Zgjidhja Eshte Bashkimi I Shqiperise Me Kosoven" (postuar 05-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20443

Titulli: "Mike Oldfield" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20441

Titulli: "kush e gjen ket qe them une?" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20440

Titulli: "Arrestimi i Gafur Adilit" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20439

Titulli: "Sadami me Bushin" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Drame_Dashurie)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20434

Titulli: "Meteori godet Bureton.NASA ne veprim." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20433

Titulli: "Cila eshte poema me e bukur per ju?" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20432

Titulli: "Serbët dhe çështja e Dardanisë" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20431

Titulli: "Astronomët zbulojnë &quot;binjakun&quot; e Jupiterit" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20429

Titulli: "Cmenduria shqiptare" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20428

Titulli: "NASA  meteoridi  që preku dje Shqipërinë" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20427

Titulli: "Did" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Loti i shpirtit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20425

Titulli: "Duaj shpirtin jo bukurine" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga ALKAPONE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20423

Titulli: "Agjensi studentesh per Londren." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga angel82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20421

Titulli: "ca mesazhi ti shkruani nje armiku" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga barbon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20417

Titulli: "bie shi...." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20416

Titulli: "lexojeni se eshte fantastike" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga barbon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20415

Titulli: "Nate shkurti." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20414

Titulli: "une jam........" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga CUTE_GIRL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20413

Titulli: "komplimentet me te bukura qe ju kan bere gjat koheve te fundit." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Te_Kam_Zemer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20412

Titulli: "Sa e vertete eshte fjala &quot; Te Dua&quot; e thene nga mashkulli" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Mira_uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20411

Titulli: "C'eshte lumturia?" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20410

Titulli: "Retrospektive  e  fresket" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20409

Titulli: "Biografi këngetarësh edhe grupesh." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20406

Titulli: "Mafia dhe Bija e Presidentit." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20405

Titulli: "Në fushën e antikitetit!!" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20404

Titulli: "15 gënjeshtrat më të shpeshta të dashurisë" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Giovanni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20402

Titulli: "4th of July- Festa e Amerikes" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20397

Titulli: "shkolla" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga futbollisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20396

Titulli: "Rreth Trupave Mbrojtese te Kosoves (TMK-s)" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20394

Titulli: "Numërorët" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20392

Titulli: "Si do ti ndajne femijet lopet????" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga the-scorpion)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20391

Titulli: "Tre vampirat" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga barbon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20390

Titulli: "Besoni dhe do t'ju ndihmoj" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Giovanni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20389

Titulli: "A Jemi Vetëm Në Gjithësi" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga mitrovicalia_81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20385

Titulli: "Vdekja - Trillimi Më I Madh" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga mitrovicalia_81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20383

Titulli: "Me tregoni ju lutem per jeten e te rinjve ne Shqiperi(tirane) :perqeshje: abet,diskotekat..." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga Sheqerka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20382

Titulli: "Futbolli vlonjat, lavdia dhe nostalgjia për të" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga zeus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20380

Titulli: "Jetoj mes kujtimesh." (postuar 04-07-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20379

Titulli: "Ç`fare ndryshimi ka te pelqesh dhe te dashurosh?" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga MAtilda_sexy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20373

Titulli: "Kuriozitete mbi Tiranen" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20372

Titulli: "Nje fillim te mbare te presidences Italiane te BE-se" (postuar 04-07-2003 nga StarFire)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20371

Titulli: "Greqi/ Mashtrimi Me Emigrantet" (postuar 03-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20369

Titulli: "I Pasigurt Areoporti I Rinasit" (postuar 03-07-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20368

Titulli: "Hiti i Jetës" (postuar 03-07-2003 nga Madonna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20367

Titulli: "Femrat mund te jene filozofe?" (postuar 03-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20360

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Si e pelqeni lekuren tek femra?
 o 'zeshkane natyrale' (3 vota)
 o 'te bardha bore' (2 vota)
 o 'te bardha natyrale por te nxira nga dielli/plazhi' (0 vota)
 o 's'ka tendesi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20492

Sondazh: Ciao
 o 'Ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'ciao' (0 vota)
 o 'cia' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20389

Sondazh: Sa Zgjat Lumturia
 o '1 cast' (4 vota)
 o 'Pergjithmone' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20341

Sondazh: Kush E ka Masken Me te Bukur
 o 'I Arratisuri' (0 vota)
 o 'AK-47' (1 vota)
 o 'Princi' (0 vota)
 o 'Korcar' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20332

Sondazh: Sa ka zgjatur endrra me e gjate?
 o '1 minute' (0 vota)
 o 'me pak se nje minute' (4 vota)
 o 'me shume se nje minute' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20166

Sondazh: Cfare makine do preferonit?
 o 'Mercedes Benz' (9 vota)
 o 'BMW' (5 vota)
 o 'Limouzine' (2 vota)
 o 'Rolls Royce' (0 vota)
 o 'Toyota' (0 vota)
 o 'Volkswagen' (0 vota)
 o 'Audi' (1 vota)
 o 'Opel' (0 vota)
 o 'Renault' (0 vota)
 o 'Ford' (1 vota)
 o 'Cadillac' (2 vota)
 o 'Pontiac' (0 vota)
 o 'Volvo' (0 vota)
 o 'Ferrari' (3 vota)
 o 'Chrysler' (0 vota)
 o 'Corvette' (3 vota)
 o 'Alpha Romeo' (0 vota)
 o 'tjeter' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20088

Sondazh: Sa kohe kaloni para pasqyres?
 o 'Nje gjysem ore' (4 vota)
 o 'Me pak se nje gjysem ore' (3 vota)
 o 'Me shume se nje gjysem ore' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20086

Sondazh: Ciles grupmoshe i perkisni?
 o '10 - 14 vjec' (1 vota)
 o '15 - 19 vjec' (38 vota)
 o '20 - 24 vjec' (59 vota)
 o '25 - 29 vjec' (30 vota)
 o '30 - 34 vjec' (18 vota)
 o '35 - 39 vjec' (6 vota)
 o '40 - 44 vjec' (4 vota)
 o '45 - 49 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '50 - 54 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '55 - 59 vjec' (0 vota)
 o '60 - 70 vjec' (2 vota)
 o '70++ vjec' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20042

Sondazh: A ekziston akoma ke Shqiptaret qe femra duhet te jete e virgjer diten e marteses?
 o 'Po' (9 vota)
 o 'Jo' (6 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson shume' (11 vota)
 o 'Me intereson shume' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20023

Sondazh: Cili prind ju bertet me shume?
 o 'mami' (3 vota)
 o 'babi' (3 vota)
 o 'te dy, mami dhe babi' (2 vota)
 o 'asnjeri' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19963


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

07 07:
 o poeti-i-femiris (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=254
 o erkont (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=602

07 07:
 o OXFORDELBASANLL - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=949

07 07:
 o saab (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1717

07 07:
 o ylli_polar (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1817

07 07:
 o T-w-i-x (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2170

07 07:
 o }Muzikanti

----------

